
Ask YC: Opinions on PowerDNS or other DB-backed DNS servers? - frankus
I'm in charge of a web-based interface for adding and removing DNS entries for virtual hosts.<p>Right now we're using a kludgey system of having a webserver hit an inetd script that copies and fills in a template zone file, rsyncs it across servers, and reloads named. This is slow and somewhat unreliable.<p>It would be nice to be able to write to a MySQL server with slave or two instead and simply have the changes show up in subsequent DNS queries.<p>PowerDNS (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerDNS) is one such server, which can use a variety of backends including RDBMSes. Do any readers have experience with this or a similar product? If so, what is the reliability and resource-intensity?
======
st3fan
I am a little biased since I worked on PowerDNS :-)

With that out of the way, PowerDNS absolutely is a great match for what you
are trying to do. Setting up a master/slave situation is very simple. And
having your records just there in MySQL is great if you want to put some
PHP/Java/RoR/Python/Whatever web frontend on it.

PowerDNS is highly reliable. I've seen it running for large setups. Including
large registrars and even top level domains like .TK.

